
Android creator Andy Rubin is making a free dashcam - cpeterso
http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/09/andy-rubin-works-on-free-dashcam/
======
sprucely
The paranoid in me says we don't need yet another surveillance channel. But
the public loves "free" stuff enough that this just might be successful.

